# Does this sound like a blown head gasket?



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Greetings
I have a 96 Sentra 1.6 GXE which I believe has a blown head gasket but I need someone to verify my findings and tell me the amount of work required to fix it or is it worth it.

My car is up for an oil change 3000 miles. Yesterday the oil light flickered when the car first started and turned off after the engine warmed up. So this monring I checked the oil and it there was slug at the end of the dip stick. So as I was driving into work I was think about changing the oil and added a engine flush product. About a 1/4 mile from work the engine seemed to loose a bit of power. So when I got into work, I checked the dip stick and the oil looked creamy in color similar to coffee and the dip stick was smoking. I did not check the collant because the engine was to hot but the resevior was empty. So I went to start up the car and it would crank but not turn over.
So does this sound like coolant is getting into the engine oil or not? I believe it is because of the color of the oil, but I need someone to verify this or is it something else. Finally, if it is a leak where to begin and how big of a job is it to do in cost and time? Would I need special tools or outside help?

Thanks
Frank


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

What you need to do is run a compression check on each cylinder, this will tell you if the headgasket is blown.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Thanks I'll do this this weekend. If its the head gasket how long of a job and how hard is it to do?


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

Never done one on these engines, but remember that you will need to have the head checked to make sure it is not warped and if it is it will need to be plained


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

If it's the headgasket it's really not that hard to do. Ive done it multiple times and it only took me a couple of days doing it my first time. Just follow what the book says.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

snoop said:


> If it's the headgasket it's really not that hard to do. Ive done it multiple times and it only took me a couple of days doing it my first time. Just follow what the book says.



Thanks.
I all ready started the rip down on Sunday I got as to the point of removing the bolts to the lower half of the intake maifold. I ran into problems trying to access the lower bolts on the manifold. I'll need a swivle nut adaptor to ge to them. I'll give everyone an update tomorrow.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

okay some update. I was able to remove the upper intake manifold section, fuel rail and exhaust manifold. However I can't seem to get access to the bottom row of bolts on the lower section of the intake. Is it possible to remove the head with the lower intake still attatched? I figure I can remove the intake on a work bench with better acess

Thanks
Frank


----------

